# Kitinboots en route to WBFF



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, I'm going to give this a go. I already told Queenie I'm more than likely to forget about it so we'll see how long my journalling lasts.

Briefly, I'm 6 weeks into my 26 weeks of prepping for my first ever show, WBFF London on June 1st 2014. I'm shooting for Diva Fitness but if I don't make enough progress it's possible I may switch category (possible but not likely :laugh

I'm absolutely loving prep so far. I'm eating what feels like a ton of food at the moment (300g carbs somedays! Woohoo!) and my training plan is both challenging and interesting. I've never trained this way before, with the increased food intake too, and I've made huge improvements in my strength so my attitude towards the comp itself is that no matter what happens on the day, every step of the journey will have been worth it.

Last week I started a new phase in training, and pushed myself a little hard training calves at the end of a leg day. 2 days later I made the mistake of choosing squat jumps for my HIIT (after warming up and massaging my DOMS away) which resulted in me not being able to walk properly for an entire week. I had to shuffle my training days around to allow time to rest and recover, and even though I'm still on track and ticking all the boxes this week, I'm really ****ed off with myself for hurting myself. I managed to train legs yesterday, getting around the calf issue by doing heel raised squats but I feel like I only gave 75% for fear of further injuring myself.

On the plus side though, I've been getting tons of comments on the shape of my arms/shoulders the past couple of weeks, so I guess I must be making progress.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good luck,,what is diva class? is it ukbff.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

picsornoenroutetowbff :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yessss well done Kit! Great u got this up and running!!

Awesome federation and I'm super jealous right now.

You look to be in a really good position with prep at mo, and it's always great to see another female insight and prep protocols 

Excellent work! x


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

mal said:


> good luck,,what is diva class? is it ukbff.


WBFF is a different fed. The Diva Fitness class is more muscular than bikini, and involves a themewear round which looks like fun and is one of the reasons I chose the WBFF.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with this!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Im in :thumbup:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed, and all the best with prep! :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

My calves are finally back to normal, 8 days since I overdid it. Since I shuffled my training schedule around to accommodate my injury today I did my Thursday workout. I'm finding this one quite mentally tough, as I superset high single leg bb step ups with db walking lunges so after hitting each side it feels like a very long superset. I have to talk myself through it, pushing through to the halfway point and drawing inspiration from the people I look up to.

I increased the weight on a couple of different exercises, including reaching 80kg Romanian DLs which I was chuffed with anyway, but then one of the guys nearby remarked that he couldn't do that, and asked if I was training for a competition so we had a good chat.

Another member pulled me over later on as well to ask advice on training legs and commented on the shape of my arms. I don't know what you guys find, but I find tha since I see the same reflection in the mirror everyday I don't always notice improvements.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

*Hangs head in shame*

I didn't do my HIIT and abs today. I forgot I had a client booked in for 4:30pm (I've been trying to switch from my phone calendar to an actual diary but it clearly isn't working for me) and ended up in too much of a rush to get home, send out some programmes and and prep my food for tomorrow. This whole week my training has been off schedule but up until now I've still got all my workouts in at some point. I'll get it done tomorrow at 10:30am when I finish my floor shift, but I'm mad at myself for ****ing up. :cursing:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kitinboots said:


> *Hangs head in shame*
> 
> I didn't do my HIIT and abs today. I forgot I had a client booked in for 4:30pm (I've been trying to switch from my phone calendar to an actual diary but it clearly isn't working for me) and ended up in too much of a rush to get home, send out some programmes and and prep my food for tomorrow. This whole week my training has been off schedule but up until now I've still got all my workouts in at some point. I'll get it done tomorrow at 10:30am when I finish my floor shift, but I'm mad at myself for ****ing up. :cursing:


Can't be helped, Kit. And like u said you'll make it up today! No issue at all... sometimes u have to adapt like that 

Enjoy the session anyway x


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Up 1.8kg from last week. Hmmm...thinking that may be to do with the shuffle around of my training days? My eating habits were shuffled too. I still hit the same number of training and off days but in a different order. The goal is to be building lean mass but that's a fair jump in one week, isn't it?


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Lower Body & Abs. Started off with Romanian DLs at 85kg (up from 80 last week and a new PB). I do a lot of unilateral leg work on Thursdays and it's mentally tough. I was a little generous with my rest timings TBH. Next week I'll make it a goal to stick to my rest times.

Tried again to measure BF% but I think I need to get someone more experienced to do it because the results vary by 10% depending who/what I use...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kitinboots said:


> Lower Body & Abs. Started off with Romanian DLs at 85kg (up from 80 last week and a new PB). I do a lot of unilateral leg work on Thursdays and it's mentally tough. I was a little generous with my rest timings TBH. Next week I'll make it a goal to stick to my rest times.
> 
> Tried again to measure BF% but I think I need to get someone more experienced to do it because the results vary by 10% depending who/what I use...


I don't think it matters which bf% results u get... just pick one method and stick with it to gain a better pic for now. Mine came out at 16.6, but I'm more than that. But will use same method throughout prep.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Absolutely murdered legs this morning, it was awesome. I've made a point on working on my squat depth, and tempo when I do glute/ham raises so I feel like I really nailed it today. Took advantage of the empty changing room and got some good post-workout flexing snaps - legs are looking unreal compared to my waist. I find this really weird considering how I used to long for waifish twig-legs.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pics up then Kit 

Sounds like a fab session to me! Good work x


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm withholding pics for the moment...although I got one of the guys to take a pic of my back today for the first time so I might share that. I've only taken terrible selfies of my back so far so I was quite surprised to see how it actually looks (and not blurred from the iphone front camera...)


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good stuff! Great lats in that pic 

Have u dropped cals yet?

I got a leg session planned for today but NO RDL's as i deadlifted yesterday... I'm mortified!!


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks 

Still at high calories at the moment, I'm due to begin my next phase soon, but I don't think we'll start cutting them down just yet. Might have to tighten up the diet a little bit though as I confess even though I'm hitting my calorie target I could be more strict with my macros. I keep going over on protein and under on carbs.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kitinboots said:


> Thanks
> 
> Still at high calories at the moment, I'm due to begin my next phase soon, but I don't think we'll start cutting them down just yet. Might have to tighten up the diet a little bit though as I confess even though I'm hitting my calorie target I could be more strict with my macros. I keep going over on protein and under on carbs.


Eeek. Mine went down this week.

Try and keep them as close as u can. You know you'll benefit from doing that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very good lats and arms in the pic. Good work!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Kit! x


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Happy Birthday, Kit! x


Thank you 

Total rest day today!! Woohoo!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy birthday. Have a great one!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy birthday poppet! X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kitinboots said:


> Thank you
> 
> Total rest day today!! Woohoo!


Well earned I am sure!!

You enjoy it


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

So after my birthday meal out last night (in a restaurant kitted out like a school gym!!) and staying up past my bedtime, I couldn't drag myself out of bed early enough to train while it was quiet. So my supersets became straight sets and I took twice as long to get through it all. But never mind, still pushed through a new RDL PB of 92.5kg for 6 - I WILL get to 100kg very soon! I got halfway through my stretching when I remembered abs, but I'm just going to do that after my clients this evening instead. I'll be able to give it more after a few hours rest anyway.

Also I'm proud of myself for not going overboard last night. I split a bottle of wine with my sister, chose wisely from the menu, and when I got home and logged what I'd eaten I'd managed to stay within my calorie limit (although macros were wayyy off). Nothing's gonna throw me off track!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent commitment!!!! Glad your birthday was decent. I hate training when it's busy. Like to limit rest periods not wait 10 minutes for some tw4t to finish hogging something while texting for instance.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Check in today had me up .6 of a kg from last week, but having seen the pics of myself we took on Saturday I have no doubt in my mind that it's primarily lean gains 

I had a bit of a shock seeing a photo of me and a friend flexing together - my arm is literally twice the size of hers (and I don't misuse the word). Crazy stuff. I was a little taken aback.

I finally had the guts to put a couple of flexing pics up on facebook too - I was expecting some negative comments, as I've heard so many people say to my face "Don't get too big" (as if it's any of their business) but nobody said a thing. Pleasantly surprised by that. I guess they're not as rude as I thought.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Reeeeeeally struggled with motivation today. It took me 2 hours from getting up to actually get to training (I usually take an hour). Luckily I wasn't in a rush so I told myself 'I enjoy training, I'm going to focus on that rather than getting it over and done with and getting back home' but it wasn't exactly an overwhelmingly good workout today.

I'm making a new 'epic hero workout' playlist for Thursday though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What sort of music is going on the playlist?


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> What sort of music is going on the playlist?


Lots of big movie scores and drums. Things that make me feel like I'm the hero in an action film. There's one track that inspired me to make it - it's called 300 Violin orchestra by Jorge Quintero.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

kitinboots said:


> Lots of big movie scores and drums. Things that make me feel like I'm the hero in an action film. There's one track that inspired me to make it - it's called 300 Violin orchestra by Jorge Quintero.


Sounds good. I'll have a listen to that one but by the name of it, Im not sure ill like it. Lol.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

All the best with this Kit, nice lats already!

I'm subbed for the journey :thumbup1:


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good. I'll have a listen to that one but by the name of it, Im not sure ill like it. Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

kitinboots said:


>


Actually really liked this!


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

100KG RDL for 6!!!!!

BOOM!!!!

We filmed it, but the first video cut out after 2 reps because my phone was full. Gutted. I took a break and did it again but it wasn't such a good set. I didn't return the bar fully to the floor between reps and I can see my technique was deteriorating. But never mind. I'm dead pleased with myself


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kitinboots said:


> 100KG RDL for 6!!!!!
> 
> BOOM!!!!
> 
> We filmed it, but the first video cut out after 2 reps because my phone was full. Gutted. I took a break and did it again but it wasn't such a good set. I didn't return the bar fully to the floor between reps and I can see my technique was deteriorating. But never mind. I'm dead pleased with myself


Strong! Nice lifting


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

kitinboots said:


> 100KG RDL for 6!!!!!
> 
> BOOM!!!!
> 
> We filmed it, but the first video cut out after 2 reps because my phone was full. Gutted. I took a break and did it again but it wasn't such a good set. I didn't return the bar fully to the floor between reps and I can see my technique was deteriorating. But never mind. I'm dead pleased with myself


Good work 

But.. The bar SHOULDN'T be returning to floor for each rep on an RDL? Unless you're v v flexible?


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Good work
> 
> But.. The bar SHOULDN'T be returning to floor for each rep on an RDL? Unless you're v v flexible?


Really? I am fairly flexible, but I always thought the bar returning to the floor was one of those things that people have quite divided opinions on, and I usually do...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

kitinboots said:


> Really? I am fairly flexible, but I always thought the bar returning to the floor was one of those things that people have quite divided opinions on, and I usually do...


A proper Romanian deadlift, it's more about pushing the hips back as opposed to getting low. Knee's shouldn't be completely locked out - drive hips back and typically for the most bar will end up just below knee's / mid-shin.

The problem with touching at the bottom of each rep is that you're taking tension out of the lift at the bottom of the movement... and the top end.

How does your back feel whilst you do them?

Let's be honest - if whilst doing it and the following day you feel it in the hamstrings you can disregard what I say as it's working!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

kitinboots said:


> 100KG RDL for 6!!!!!
> 
> BOOM!!!!
> 
> We filmed it, but the first video cut out after 2 reps because my phone was full. Gutted. I took a break and did it again but it wasn't such a good set. I didn't return the bar fully to the floor between reps and I can see my technique was deteriorating. But never mind. I'm dead pleased with myself


That's some good lifting there!


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

ah24 said:


> A proper Romanian deadlift, it's more about pushing the hips back as opposed to getting low. Knee's shouldn't be completely locked out - drive hips back and typically for the most bar will end up just below knee's / mid-shin.
> 
> The problem with touching at the bottom of each rep is that you're taking tension out of the lift at the bottom of the movement... and the top end.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, I see what you mean. I'll maybe train at a different time next week when I can get input from one of the experienced guys. I usually train at the very quietest times which isn't the most beneficial if I need advice.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get in!!!! What's your bodyweight? I THINK it's ok to ask a woman's weight if she is into training?


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Haha I don't mind - I'm 63kg at 168cm


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

kitinboots said:


> Haha I don't mind - I'm 63kg at 168cm


Bl00dy strong for bodyweight then!


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I need a massage. Really struggled yesterday. I have a few ti-sets and I know that as soon as I begin I have to keep going, so I end up sitting there staring at the weights for a while before I man the f up and get going.

Also, I completed my 'perfect month' - one thing I do is colour in my calendar green for every day I stick to my eating plan. Tbh it's not hard knowing that I have a comp coming up, but NYE was a red day, so I was determined to get through January perfectly and I did, despite my birthday. Now onto February. Once my calories go down I think it'll get harder but I'm taking it one day at a time, accumulating green boxes.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

One day at a time - the perfect way to diet IMO. You sound as though you have great determination so should do fine.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

It seems to me that the days that I think I'm not going to get a particularly amazing workout in turn out pretty darn great.

Had the longest day yesterday - up and out the house at 4:30 and busy non-stop until 20:00 so I had to miss my usual training time, in fact I missed all the quiet times in the gym. I was away on a course for most of the day and hoped to train there but traffic delayed me so I didn't manage that either. When I finished with my last client at 20:00 the only thing I wanted to do was go home, chill out, and finish up my day, not train in a packed gym where I always get bothered by people who don't realise I'm not working. But I put my headphones on and (although I had to swap my supersets for straight sets) had a really ace workout. I focussed on the contraction and really pushed myself, and I feel like I did some really good work.

It's so true - if you don't have time, you make time!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Always.

I will drag my ass to the gym, no matter what mood I'm in (and I've been in some bad ones) - You just haul your ass there and see what happens. I have NEVER had a bad workout on a day that I think I will.

Glad u had a good session! Keep it up!


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

16 weeks out. Nearly into Peak Prep. It's all happening so fast! 

Absolutely killed every single workout this week. It's like I'm suddenly feeling like I'm running out of time though, and I'm not even halfway there. 16 weeks seems like a significant number though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You'll be on stage before ya know it!! Nervous? Exited?


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> You'll be on stage before ya know it!! Nervous? Exited?


I can't wait to actually get onstage, but I worry I won't get everything sorted/organised in time which is ridiculous since its 4 months away...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

kitinboots said:


> I can't wait to actually get onstage, but I worry I won't get everything sorted/organised in time which is ridiculous since its 4 months away...


I think everyone goes through this..

I remember having a dream about 3 weeks out that I'd turned up on show day with no tan, forgot posing trunks etc etc.. Even though I'd already bought it all lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

kitinboots said:


> I can't wait to actually get onstage, but I worry I won't get everything sorted/organised in time which is ridiculous since its 4 months away...


Yes it is ridiculous so stop it !! Lol. LOADS of time to sort it all. Just get things done early and no worrying then.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kit! You have an awesome coach who will NOT let u down. You've got 16 weeks to perfect your physique and so much to look forward to 

Just keep your head down and do your best.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm glad I have the opportunity to empty my head of all my silly little questions and concerns on Thursday. ..


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Ah damn trains diverted due to flooding means we've had to postpone our session until next week. So it looks like I'll be training at work as usual. Such a shame 

On the plus side I'm getting my next phase of training and nutrition plans over this weekend. I can't wait to see what's in store.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Woohoo I got my new phase of training and nutrition today. It's really exciting stuff - there's some new things in training, we're adding in some cardio (which I'm actually looking forward to because I used to love running and I still haven't explored the area I've moved to) and most excitingly we're beginning to cycle my macros. 3 low, 3 mod and 1 high carb day, but all in all I get MORE FOOD   Woohoo! And my carbs don't actually go all that low. I'm looking forward to changing up my diet a bit, I just have to memorise my numbers. It's a shame there's not a setting on myfitnesspal to give yourself different sets of targets for different days.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ahhh fantastic  gives u a fresh challenge to get your teeth into.

Are your med/high/low days worked around training or set through the week?


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ahhh fantastic  gives u a fresh challenge to get your teeth into.
> 
> Are your med/high/low days worked around training or set through the week?


They're worked around training, but my training is set through the week (if that makes sense).

Now I just need to get my head around the maths of it all to plan my crazy busy days that I have coming up. It's so much easier when I'm at home more.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kitinboots said:


> They're worked around training, but my training is set through the week (if that makes sense).
> 
> Now I just need to get my head around the maths of it all to plan my crazy busy days that I have coming up. It's so much easier when I'm at home more.


Cool. Same as mine!

You'll get your head around it. No room for failure! All in the prep


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I just can't believe I get even more food! I'm very happy


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, and I finally got my bf% done with callipers and I'm 15.7% which I'm pretty pleased with.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Cardio :no:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

kitinboots said:


> Cardio :no:


Yesss.... lol.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

It's all coming together...stage coaching and show camp booked. Shoes bought (such beautiful, beautiful shoes). Many questions answered. On the case about my outfits now, and I go into deficit next week. Time to shred :thumb:


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, and I'm due to meet a couple of the girls on Sunday (one of them is coming to posing practise with me)


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

First stage lesson today which was awesome and gave me a lot of confidence in my stage presence, except I was told I should be going for bikini not fitness. Argh. Not this dilemma again. I feel like I'm in limbo between both categories because I do feel a lot more muscular than the bikini girls, but not as much as the fitness girls. Like I'll stand out for the wrong reasons either way :/

I have consultations with costume designers tomorrow and I don't even know what I'm doing. I went through this back in November and decided to go for fitness anyway, as that's my dream, but now I'm umming and ahhing again.

New macros today too - the shred has begun! I'm on a much stricter food schedule now. Lots of fridge maths.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Go into whatever class your physique fits this year. Then continue off season work and do fitness next year. Your dream/goal will still be reached!

Is bikini just one round?


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm being stubborn and sticking with my goal. Otherwise I'll never know what might have been. I might not place but I'll have a damn good time.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I knew I'd never keep posting in here the whole way :lol:

Entering Peak Week now, weirdly neither nervous or excited at this point. I'm just looking forward to putting my feet up and eating a pizza the day after.

It's been eye-opening to say the least. I went for months thinking 'wow, this is easier than I thought' and then about 8 weeks out I found training started to become tiresome and I realised I was forgetting how to love spending time in the gym. Following a structured plan is very different from training for pure enjoyment and while I loved the focus to begin with it's been a bit of a struggle the past few weeks and I'm looking forward training for fun again once its over.

I couldn't be happier with the plans I've had from my coach - nutrition has been easier than I could possibly have imagined and it's only now in the final week that it's becoming what I would consider to be 'restrictive', and I've learned a huge amount about both training and how I respond to certain things.

I'm very pleased with the progress I've made from my starting point to where I am now, in the time given, but I'll be bringing a much better package to the stage if/when I compete again. Obviously I don't yet know how I'll do on the day this time, but I'm always thinking ahead and striving to improve.

So yeah, I'll let you know what happens next week :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck!

That top paragraph is normal for a lot of people I think. I was the same toward end of my prep, just wanted it over and done with. Was fed up of training etc.

Is weird as felt like that... Then the day after the show felt kind of 'lost' as had NO structure. No comp to worry about, no cardio to do etc.

Then as I got back into everything it had really killed my enjoyment for training.. Took a while to come back properly!

With that said - it's a huuuuge achievement to get to this stage to massive well done. And you WILL love the time on stage! Just get a balance back post show and you'll be fine


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks - it's reassuring to know I'm not weird for feeling like this.

I'm trying to formulate my post-comp plan now...without it feeling like too much of a 'plan'


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

kitinboots said:


> Thanks - it's reassuring to know I'm not weird for feeling like this.
> 
> I'm trying to formulate my post-comp plan now...without it feeling like too much of a 'plan'


I wrote a bikini prep article that's due to be published online soon.. Final part was on nutrition and rebound post-show with a 'guide' to what I'd recommend. If you're unsure of how to play it and want some ideas, PM me your email address and I'll forward over.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I suppose I should finish what I started and let you know how it went.

I originally set out with the goal of placing in the Fitness category. I was told to consider changing to bikini as I would have a better chance of placing, but I was adamant that I could and would place in Fitness. I also didn't like the idea of changing or giving up on my goal.

I saw however that in the Denmark show several competitors entered two categories. Obviously the Bikini and Fitness categories are two different looks and trying to fit into both could mean I'd place in neither, so I was advised against it. I bought a dress anyway, just in case.

On Saturday at the athletes meeting I registered last minute to compete in Bikini as well as Fitness (I figured after all this work why not get maximum time on stage!)

That was the best decision I could have made. Sunday rolled around and I stepped out on stage first of all in Bikini, shaking like a leaf. I strutted my stuff, struck a pose, and got over my initial stage fright. When I returned to the stage for the Fitness round I was calm and confident. Competition was fierce but I felt like I did well.

Then came time for the awards. I'm pleased to announce that I achieved my goal and placed top 5 in Fitness. I'm so proud of myself because they told me I probably wouldn't and I did. :thumb:

Not only that but I actually surpassed my goal and placed 1st in Bikini, earning my Pro Card at my very first show :bounce:

Elated doesn't even cover it. I stuck to my guns and achieved what I set out to do, and then went and earned Pro Status too! I'm hooked! I can't wait to do it all over again!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulation and a very well done.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Omg!! Amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, you are a pro, from one show lol. Awesome. Any pics?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats :thumb:


----------

